# Turbo Encabulator Transmission



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

A bit pricey, but sounds like it is worth every cent.....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I built one of these in the garage a while back but I found that using eight instead of six hydrocoptic marzel vanes fitted to the ambifacient lunar wane shaft was much more balanced.

Output efficiency increased substantially more the 30% one would have expected.

It was a fun little experiment but I lost interest after a while, so I didn't do anything further.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Makes as much sense as an Obama speech.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

just what I need to complete my time machine. Been looking long and hard for one. They are very hard to built.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny stuff.....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like someone explaining how the Affordable Health Care will work (and cost).


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I found that using a supercharger vs turbocharger yields a lot more output. But when compared to ACA, I found that the ACA yields a lot more fertilizer! Maybe if we were to combine the two, we have higher yielding hay crops?

Ralph

If you haven't read the book "1984", well......


----------

